# ORIGINAL HIP-HOP- & LAMESTREAM HIP-HOP



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

In the beggining rap/ hiphop music was meaningful & truthful.They spoke about various things.The music has lessons that people should learn.Also there was violence and having fun.I had a few LLCOOL-J albums some were funny some not.His music had truth to it though.
Now this lamestream rap/crap music is just that crap music.It lack meaning they rehash a lot about money,sex,drugs & parties.They create garbage that i have no idea what they are talking about.LAMESTREAM HIPHOP/CRAP MUSIC also have hatred of others,gang violence & talk about murder.Really and truly rap was no that bad until certain people in the music industry added garbage to it & hide the truth,taking away the meaningful material.RAP CRAP music is junk & not true hip-hop.That gangster junk was never in hip-hop in the first place,so the industry has demonized rap/ hip-hop music.So to stop them BOYCOTT lamestream crap/rap music.Do not buy the albums, cds nor download that crap.Those in lamestream crap-rap music dress sloppy the women & girls dress like harlots.They want to do drugs,smoke cigars & get drunk.Most of them are ignorant also,they want to be a gangster but do not know what one is.
You should see the ugly tattoos they have.Drugs was not in hip-hop until they put it there.


----------

